# Exhaustive StudioLogic SL88 Grand Research Has Me Wiped... So I have a Roland Question



## PaulieDC (Aug 19, 2020)

It’s time to go 88. The number of threads that have returned (not just this site) about problems w/the StudioLogic SL88 Grand TP/40WOOD have convinced me to steer clear (And other common issues from people that have now owned it for a few years). I’m bummed because the piano feel is enticing, although Glenn Gould I’m _not_.

Soooooooooo, does anyone have and bad experiences with the Roland A-88 MKII? Forget features and feel, it fits my needs VERY well, I’m talking reliability and support, especially recurring issues like you see with the SL88. I could do the research but honestly, StudioLogic issues have drained me so I’m reaching out to anyone who owns the Roland A-88 MKII (no other model suggestions, PLEASE, an RD2000 will not fit my home studio nor my budget, lol).

Man, 88-key controller research is like climbing Mt Shasta wearing Rollerblades... I’m SPENT!


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 19, 2020)

I've had the A-88 MKII for a few weeks and I'm really happy with it. I added the Roland RPU-3 pedal unit which is also superb.


----------



## Altauria (Aug 20, 2020)

***NOT A SUGGESTION***

This is specifically referring to reliability, and hopefully a testament to Roland QC: I have an 18 year old RD-700, that has moved throughout the country (Boston > Chicago > Denver > Chicago > LA) - sometimes roughly. It's in perfect condition, and has never once given me a single issue. The key action/responsiveness is still as if it were out of the box. 

I have little/no long-term experience with other manufacturers. 

I'd buy another Roland product in a heartbeat if I needed to.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 20, 2020)

unfortunately I can’t comment on the Roland A-88 MKII, but I have the Roland FP10 and I really enjoy it, though I am very much a beginner so my experience with other keyboards is very limited


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 21, 2020)

Altauria said:


> ***NOT A SUGGESTION***
> 
> ...I'd buy another Roland product in a heartbeat if I needed to.


Well there it is. I have no choice. Roland it is. You know, there's only ONE thing that's a minus for my small workspace: I need it a half a foot shorter. It's going to be a squeeze but worth it. The left side can partially sit under my desk on its stand, since there's no transport and I don't use joy sticks or mod wheels (yay FaderPort 8's CC addition), it might just work... of course there's always the band saw. Anyway, thanks for making my decision!


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 5, 2020)

OK, I'm a total hypocrite, my last post I claimed the Roland was my choice. Then I did some investigation and discovered it uses the same PH4 keybed as the RD800 which we have in our church, which is OK but a little to bouncy for me. SO, I chanced it, ordered the SL88 instead. It's got a 2 year warranty and Sweetwater does repairs if it should fail. Bottom line is I went to play the SL88 for a few minutes after setting it up Friday evening, and ended up getting into bed at 2am. I absolutely love the action on the StudioLogic. I was playing the Solo Piano 1 preset in Garritan CFX and at one point I forgot wasn't at a piano. No controller feels exactly like a real piano but the SL88 is good enough where it becomes part of your hands like a real piano and you perceive it to feel great. Not once did I think I was fighting a key bed.

So, exhausting search is over, could NOT be happier. Don't care about the tiny joysticks nor the LCD that might go dim, I don't use either, in fact I disabled the joysticks in the software to eliminate any triggered shmootz from happening. The FaderPort 8 is my set of performance faders and the magnet-mounted MixFace (extremely awesome unit) is all faders for library settings such as mic positions, etc (hits all Spitfire settings with no programming), does my transport, allows programming of specialty buttons such as Panic 123, AND the bottom row of buttons handles Spitfire's -2 Keyswitches. Talk about versatile for $199! It was on sale, my justification to buy it, ha ha.

The hunt is over. Whew.


----------



## Altauria (Oct 5, 2020)

PaulieDC said:


> Then I did some investigation and discovered it uses the same PH4 keybed as the RD800 which we have in our church, which is OK but a little to bouncy for me.



Never thought about it that way, but you're right, they do have a little bounce to them! I'll have to check out the SL88, as it seems popular, especially if/when my RD700 gives it up.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 7, 2020)

Altauria said:


> Never thought about it that way, but you're right, they do have a little bounce to them! I'll have to check out the SL88, as it seems popular, especially if/when my RD700 gives it up.


I should add that if I could only have a PH4 that would be FINE. The fast return does have advantages, the SL88's keybed is a bit slower on return and Hanon exercises or the intro to Angry Young Man are a little challenging on the SL88's TP40 wood thing... the Roland is no problem.


----------



## John Longley (Oct 9, 2020)

I got so stressed out trying to choose that I bought a Hammer 88 on sale and forgot about it. It's not the best, but it's at least as good as the ones that cost 30-50% more.


----------



## MannyF (Dec 11, 2021)

John Longley said:


> I got so stressed out trying to choose that I bought a Hammer 88 on sale and forgot about it. It's not the best, but it's at least as good as the ones that cost 30-50% more.


It's been a while, how are you liking your Hammer 88?


----------



## John Longley (Dec 11, 2021)

MannyF said:


> It's been a while, how are you liking your Hammer 88?


It’s been solid. No issues at all.


----------



## MannyF (Dec 11, 2021)

John Longley said:


> It’s been solid. No issues at all.


Well, that might be what I need then. My shortlist came to three models:

Studiologic SL88 Grand
M-Audio Hammer 88
Roland FP-10
The Hammer 88 and the FP-10 are the only keyboards that I've not read any problem reports about.

One more question, I have a Roland DP-10 sustain pedal, do you happen to know if it's compatible with the Hammer 88? Is the Hammer 88 sustain action continuous or just on-off action? Thanks


----------



## John Longley (Dec 11, 2021)

MannyF said:


> Well, that might be what I need then. My shortlist came to three models:
> 
> Studiologic SL88 Grand
> M-Audio Hammer 88
> ...


I’m not sure if it’s continuous as I only own a on/off style one. You should be able to find that in the manual online, however.


----------



## MannyF (Dec 11, 2021)

John Longley said:


> I’m not sure if it’s continuous as I only own a on/off style one. You should be able to find that in the manual online, however.


Should have checked there first. It appears it's on/off style:



> *Sustain Pedal Input:* This input accepts a momentary-contact foot pedal (such as the M-Audio SP-2, sold separately). When pressed, this pedal which has a 1/4" TS connector, will sustain the notes you are playing without having to keep your fingers pressed down on the keys.


----------

